# Dexter!!



## Zoom-boing

New two minute promo for Season 7, which starts 9/30/12.  

omG!


2 Minute Sneak Peek: Dexter Season 7 - YouTube


----------



## Dr.House

Can't wait...


----------



## Zoom-boing

Because Deb is "in love" with him she isn't going to figure out that he's a serial killer ... not quite yet anyway.  

11+ weeks to go!


----------



## PixieStix

Ruh Roh   

No matter how you look at it, Deb is in soooo much trouble.

I love this show.


----------



## Dr.House

Zoom-boing said:


> Because Deb is "in love" with him she isn't going to figure out that he's a serial killer ... not quite yet anyway.
> 
> 11+ weeks to go!



I dunno....

Kind of hard to explain standing over the guy with a knife in your hand....lol

We'll see...


----------



## Liability

One of the sickest shows to ever air on TV, cable or otherwise.

It is like mental illness on speed.

A damn fine show!


----------



## Zoom-boing

My oldest got the first book from the library and just finished it, picking up the second one tomorrow.  After I'm done the two books I have out I"m starting the Dexter series.  The books aren't nearly as big as I thought they'd be.

Totally love this show.  My kid brought it to my attention.


----------



## PixieStix

Dr.House said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Deb is "in love" with him she isn't going to figure out that he's a serial killer ... not quite yet anyway.
> 
> 11+ weeks to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno....
> 
> Kind of hard to explain standing over the guy with a knife in your hand....lol
> 
> We'll see...
Click to expand...


Well, Dexter is an awesome liar


----------



## Zoom-boing

Dr.House said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Deb is "in love" with him she isn't going to figure out that he's a serial killer ... not quite yet anyway.
> 
> 11+ weeks to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno....
> 
> Kind of hard to explain standing over the guy with a knife in your hand....lol
> 
> We'll see...
Click to expand...



Did you watch the clip?  Dex is rising to the occasion!


----------



## Sarah G

Zoom-boing said:


> New two minute promo for Season 7, which starts 9/30/12.
> 
> omG!
> 
> 
> 2 Minute Sneak Peek: Dexter Season 7 - YouTube



  I was looking through some of these promos the other day.  Remember she was falling in love with him last year.  She will never turn him in..  God, this season looks good.  It's making me a believer again.


----------



## PixieStix

Sarah G said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> New two minute promo for Season 7, which starts 9/30/12.
> 
> omG!
> 
> 
> 2 Minute Sneak Peek: Dexter Season 7 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking through some of these promos the other day.  Remember she was falling in love with him last year.  She will never turn him in..  God, this season looks good.  It's making me a believer again.
Click to expand...


I remember when you said you could never watch a show like Dexter, that it sounded crazy. and too violent 

Now she watches


----------



## CandySlice

You get hooked and then it's too late

I wonder how Debra is going to take this?


----------



## Sarah G

PixieStix said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> New two minute promo for Season 7, which starts 9/30/12.
> 
> omG!
> 
> 
> 2 Minute Sneak Peek: Dexter Season 7 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking through some of these promos the other day.  Remember she was falling in love with him last year.  She will never turn him in..  God, this season looks good.  It's making me a believer again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember when you said you could never watch a show like Dexter, that it sounded crazy. and too violent
> 
> Now she watches
Click to expand...


My daughter talked me into watching a couple of season 4 with the Trinity killer and I was hooked.  I want to get seasons 1 and 2 now, I hear they are really good.

She is now trying to get me to watch True Blood.  I watched one and it scared the shit out of me so I don't know about that.  But as you say, I should never say never..


----------



## Dr.House

Zoom-boing said:


> My oldest got the first book from the library and just finished it, picking up the second one tomorrow.  After I'm done the two books I have out I"m starting the Dexter series.  The books aren't nearly as big as I thought they'd be.
> 
> Totally love this show.  My kid brought it to my attention.



The books and the TV series don't follow the same storylines, so don't let that discourage you...  Many of the characters remain, but the author took different character paths for some...  Both series are awesome, though....


----------



## Zoom-boing

Dr.House said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest got the first book from the library and just finished it, picking up the second one tomorrow.  After I'm done the two books I have out I"m starting the Dexter series.  The books aren't nearly as big as I thought they'd be.
> 
> Totally love this show.  My kid brought it to my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The books and the TV series don't follow the same storylines, so don't let that discourage you...  Many of the characters remain, but the author took different character paths for some...  Both series are awesome, though....
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's what she was saying.  But on the upside ... Michael C. Hall is narrating the book (in her head).  Sweet.


----------



## Sarah G

Sunday, September 30, Dexter and Homeland start. 

Showtime : Dexter : Home

I've decided to give Homeland another try this season.


----------



## strollingbones

i lost interest in dexter at the beginning of last season....just dont find it fresh anymore


----------



## Zoom-boing

I read the first two books in the series and well ... really didn't like them.  At all.  In a rarity the show is much better than the books, imo.


----------



## Sarah G

In honor of the Dexter new season premier Sunday, a few great quotes.  I seem to have quoted Deb a lot, she gets great lines.  She is so amazing in her role, love her.

Vince Masuka: Tramp stamp, I think Im in love.
Debra Morgan: Shes into needles. Why dont you show her your dick?

Debra Morgan: You are not allowed to talk about anyone I date as long as you're seeing Little Miss 'Pardon My Tits.' I'm sorry, Dex, but she is gross. And pale, and nobody is pale in Miami. She is obviously a vampire. A gross, English, titty vampire. 

Debra Morgan: Watching ice melt, this is fun. 
Vince Masuka: Stand a little closer, Morgan, and I'll melt your heart. 
Angel Batista: I think he's got a crush on you, Dex! 
Dexter Morgan: Huh? 
Vince Masuka: Yo, I was talking to Morgan the sister. Vince Masuka only swings one way. 
Debra Morgan: Yeah, from vine to vine... 
Lt. Maria Laguerta: Enough! Glad to see the sexual harassment seminar really paid off. 

Debra Morgan: Let me ask you a question. Why do you have it in for me? 
Lt. Maria Laguerta: You're loud, you're impulsive, and you constantly question authority. 
Debra Morgan: Fair enough. 
Lt. Maria Laguerta: I hear you have an interesting theory on who... 
[door shuts as Deb leaves]


----------



## Mad Scientist

Sarah G said:


> In honor of the Dexter new season premier Sunday, a few great quotes.  I seem to have quoted Deb a lot, she gets great lines.  She is so amazing in her role, love her.


She's hot too, in a Susan Dey kinda' way!


----------



## Sarah G

Mad Scientist said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> In honor of the Dexter new season premier Sunday, a few great quotes.  I seem to have quoted Deb a lot, she gets great lines.  She is so amazing in her role, love her.
> 
> 
> 
> She's hot too, in a Susan Dey kinda' way!
Click to expand...


She does resemble her.  Deb is such a badass little potty mouth though.


----------



## Sallow

Liability said:


> One of the sickest shows to ever air on TV, cable or otherwise.
> 
> It is like mental illness on speed.
> 
> A damn fine show!



Man..I love that show.


----------



## PixieStix

The new season starts tomorrow at 9. I am so going to be watching that sickness


----------



## Zoom-boing

Me too!  Don't get Showtime so I'll have to wait till Monday to find it online.


----------



## Sarah G

*Ruh-roh! Showtime just released a super-spoilery (you've been warned)* trailer for "Dexter's" seventh --- and maybe best -- season, and it might be no more Mr. Nice Guy for Miami's most personable serial killer. 

Dexter (Michael C. Hall) is far from angelic, obviously, but he's also protected (or avenged) his friends and family...until now. 

Turns out that being her brother's unwilling accomplice isn't sitting so well with Deb (Jennifer Carpenter), especially when she realizes killing Travis wasn't Dex's first time at the Saran wrap rodeo. 

"My name has 'lieutenant' in front of it," she screams at him. "I can't just turn my back on this!" 

Famous last words? 

"The only thing worse than not knowing what she'll do," says MCH in a menacing voiceover, "is not knowing what I'll do"--as the shadow of a butcher knife hovers ominously over a sleeping Deb. 

And Deb is just one of many people who pose a threat to Dexter this season. 

"Deb is sort of the figurehead or the top of the pyramid or sitting at the head of the table," Hall recently pointed out to Zap2it. "There are many other people at the party who are potentially vexing for Dexter." 

That includes LaGuerta (Lauren Velez), who reopens the Bay Harbor Butcher case after discovering Dexter's blood slide at the scene of Travis' murder. (RIP Doakes!) 

Creepy intern Louis' obsession with Dexter -- and the Ice Truck Killer -- just compounds his stress, but probably not for long. We're not sure exactly how Dexter will "resolve" the situation, but as Carpenter told us, their interactions "are like an amateur and a pro at work." 

Check out the trailer below and tell us what you think. Could this be "Dexter's" best season yet? 

New &#8216;Dexter&#8217; Season 7 trailer: Is Deb Dexter&#8217;s next victim? - Zap2it


----------



## PixieStix

I always giggle when I see Sarah posting about Dexter  She knows why


----------



## Zoom-boing

I didn't read that!  Aaah, no spoilers, no spoilers!!!

  

Run away, run away!


----------



## Sarah G

PixieStix said:


> I always giggle when I see Sarah posting about Dexter  She knows why



You really have a good memory.  I'm so happy it's back and hope the rumors aren't true that it will all end in the next two seasons.  I keep waiting for another creepy Trinity Killer, John Lithgow was the best!


----------



## Sarah G

Zoom-boing said:


> I didn't read that!  Aaah, no spoilers, no spoilers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Run away, run away!



It's ok.  You gotta know that can't happen.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Sarah G said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always giggle when I see Sarah posting about Dexter  She knows why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really have a good memory.  I'm so happy it's back and hope the rumors aren't true that it will all end in the next two seasons.  I keep waiting for another creepy Trinity Killer, John Lithgow was the best!
Click to expand...


the main producer said today in an interview next year is it.....and they already have a ending....


----------



## Sarah G

Harry Dresden said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always giggle when I see Sarah posting about Dexter  She knows why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really have a good memory.  I'm so happy it's back and hope the rumors aren't true that it will all end in the next two seasons.  I keep waiting for another creepy Trinity Killer, John Lithgow was the best!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the main producer said today in an interview next year is it.....and they already have a ending....
Click to expand...


Seems like it's ending.  Poor Deb.  Did anyone watch it yet?


----------



## Zoom-boing

o.m.G!!!!  That is so not how I thought this episode was going to play out!  So, so good.  And the transition from the last episode in season 6 to the first episode in season 7 was flawless.  Like they never even took a break.

Of course Deb was going to put the pieces together .... she's a detective, that's what she does.  Can't wait to see how it is all going to play out.

And yes, from what I've read season 8 will be the last season.  I'm soooo going to miss it when it's done but I've got the first 5 seasons on dvd and will have the entire season when all is said and done.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Anyone watch last night's episode?  Issac's (bad guy) son Viktor (the one Dexter killed) is Paul Ryan's doppleganger.


----------



## PixieStix

I like the fact that Dexter finally got rid of the blood slides. Those were his Achilles heel


----------



## kacunxx

o.m.G!!!!


----------



## lefty_rosenthal

love the new season!


----------



## Sallow

Big surprise last episode. I thought for sure that chick was toast.


----------



## Sallow

Think I figured it out, though. Handy man killed her husband and her mentor.


----------



## Raincat

Damn....I thought we were talking about the old cartoon,Dexters Lab...


----------



## devonte

Such a great entertaining show me and my sister like this show so much.


----------



## Sarah G

Hate the storyline about Deb being in love with Dexter.  Too bad she told him.

I also hate it that he has his son in the picture with that ruthless guy after him.  I don't know, this season kind of sucks too.


----------



## PixieStix

Sarah G said:


> Hate the storyline about Deb being in love with Dexter.  Too bad she told him.
> 
> I also hate it that he has his son in the picture with that ruthless guy after him.  I don't know, this season kind of sucks too.



I had to laugh at that scene, it was one of the sickest moments ever. But keep in mind that Deb is NOT Dexter's biological sister


----------



## PixieStix

Sallow said:


> Big surprise last episode. I thought for sure that chick was toast.



She will be the reason Dexter is brought down


----------



## TwistedSuze13

So the upcoming Season 8 is the last one ?

I'm gonna miss Dexter.

I could never see Michael C. Hall and Jennifer Carpenter (Deb)  together as a couple in real life.
I think they were only married about a year and broke up.

Wonder what Michael will do after Dexter  ?


----------



## johnstephen1

Pretty good show. I started to watch this show after one of my friend suggestion.


----------



## Zoom-boing

johnstephen1 said:


> Pretty good show. I started to watch this show after one of my friend suggestion.



It totally rocks, season four is awesome.


----------

